# Interesting....



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Is there anyone of you out there like me , I am a leftie ,I have right eye problems since childhood , so even when I was young 5-6 years old I always had my airsoft rifles shooting from my left side and I thought I was a leftie with guns and thats it , then when I grew up it stayed the same with shotguns and rifles , but then when I was like 16 and shot a few mags from a handgun after some time I realize that , I was shooting with my right hand while aiming with my left eye , and today it's the same I just can't shoot with my left hand , while it feel natural with shotguns and rifles , with handguns it feels completely wrong , so I shoot with my right hand and left eye , is that something that could effect my accuracy ?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I write with my right hand but I swing a bat with my left, I really don't know what that means "odd ball?". When I shoot I try to train myself to clear a jam, load, and shoot with both left and right, an injury to one hand, limb, or the other, I still want to be effective in defending myself.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is common to shoot with both eyes open, whether a handgun or rifle with a reddot optic. I am a firm believer that you can become efficient and accurate shooting multiple different ways. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It is common to shoot with both eyes open, whether a handgun or rifle with a reddot optic. I am a firm believer that you can become efficient and accurate shooting multiple different ways. Practice, practice, practice.


\
I agree 100%


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife does the same thing. I've tried to get or teach her to switch. Which drastically effects her accuracy. Gave up after a while. If she is a better shooter I don't care which eye she uses. I'd stay with what's working for YOU.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Is there anyone of you out there like me , I am a leftie ,I have right eye problems since childhood , so even when I was young 5-6 years old I always had my airsoft rifles shooting from my left side and I thought I was a leftie with guns and thats it , then when I grew up it stayed the same with shotguns and rifles , but then when I was like 16 and shot a few mags from a handgun after some time I realize that , I was shooting with my right hand while aiming with my left eye , and today it's the same I just can't shoot with my left hand , while it feel natural with shotguns and rifles , with handguns it feels completely wrong , so I shoot with my right hand and left eye , is that something that could effect my accuracy ?


You have a right side master eye. I'm am a south paw but my master eye is on the left side. There are things you can do to help deal with that look up on the www.

This is a good link to get you started hope it helps you. Shooting Eye Dominance by Mike Yardley


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

My right eye is unusable for aiming as I said I have eye problems from childhood I have cataract and can't see normally while my left eye is 100% but I shoot everything with left hand , pull the trigger with left hand and feel completely natural while shooting handgun I use right hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

